# how do u know when dogs love each other??



## Lexi and Lulus Bro (Nov 3, 2007)

my dog lulu loves this other schnauzer and they liv close but i donht know when if they like each other or nnot so does anyone know any signs to love


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL My dog Lulu and my other dog Oliver were inseparable. They ate, slept and played together all the time. Lulu sort of raised Oliver for the first year and a half of his life. She tolerated all of his puppy nonsense. Protected him kept him warm and safe. When he outgrew her he started to protect her. They were great fun to watch. When she got sick, he watched over her and stayed right by her. When she died he morned like I never thought possible. I was really afraid I would lose him as well. He moaned and laid on the floor, he didn't want to eat. He would go and push her toys around with his nose and lay on them. He searched the house constantly for months seemingly looking for her. About 3 months after her death I was asked to go to a womens house and assess her Rottie. She wanted me to bring my dogs and see how her dog would do. (long story) Anyway, I brought Oliver in. He didn't see the dog at first but when he did he lunged toward her in a full body wag, so excited. When he got to her he smelled and then gave this baleful moan and laid down with head down. I believe he first thought it was Lulu. He finally snapped out of it when I brought home another puppy. He was patient and gentle and tolerant just like Lulu had been. When that puppy had to be put to sleep I thought he would be depressed again but he didn't seem to mind at all losing her. I would say... . I think he really loved Lulu and he kind of liked Ella. I believe, especially after seeing that. Dogs are capable of actual "Love." But that is me.


----------

